# Air bag light on



## Shonedvs (Apr 25, 2013)

I left my driver side window cracked and it rained . My back floor board got wet and shortly after that my airbag light came on now it want cut off. Tried to reset it but the computer will not communicate with the one in the car does anybody have in suggestions


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

First you have to remove the cause, which I would assume is the water.
Disconnect the battery and check all the connection under the console, the one with the gear shifter. Make sure they are dry and connected.
Dry any thing else with wiring that got wet, (fuse panel comes to mind)


Then get someone with a tech 2 to reset the code.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The seat belt harness is tied to the air bag system. More than likely water there got the problem started. You'll have to start there and use a Tech II to reset the light


----------

